# Problem installing OS on new build.



## PeterMacLellan (Nov 15, 2007)

I might be an idiot but bear with me. 

My old computer was pretty messed up, so I took out the old hard drive and put in a new one under the assumption that I could just reinstall the win xp and I would have a clean computer, I got the installation underway but while it was partitioning the hard drive before the installation proper, it shut off, I didn't touch it and was on the other side of the room at the time, and it wasn't a power outage. Now whenever I start it up is says error loading operating system and I can't do anything. Please help me, this is most distressing.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you cannot use the operating system from your old system on a new computer if the os came with the old computer. It cannot be transfer unless it was a full retail version of xp.


----------



## kmvasilev (Aug 28, 2008)

Disconnect your new HDD and check your cables and adjust them again ?

Check or to be more precisely replase your PSU ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You are installing a new hard drive and only a hard drive correct?
What was your pc doing with the old drive?
You should be able to boot to the XP CD and reformat and start the install again.


----------

